# My phone blew off my motorcycle last night



## jar546 (Sep 19, 2020)

As you can tell by the video, I’m pretty pissed.


----------



## cda (Sep 19, 2020)

I thought we would see some great slo mo

Of a phone flying??


----------



## e hilton (Sep 19, 2020)

User error?   Speeding?


----------



## jar546 (Sep 19, 2020)

e hilton said:


> User error?   Speeding?


No and no.  70mph zone


----------



## ICE (Sep 19, 2020)

You are stubborn.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 19, 2020)

That sucks.

I have a cheapie no-name brand mount that I took a chance buying online, I think I gave $10-15 for it, delivered. That was two years ago, and it has been amazingly reliable.   

Sorry to hear you paid that much for obviously a bad design, maybe it is designed for the scooter you just got rid of...........


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 21, 2020)

Why in the world do you need to see your phone while riding a motorcycle. No message or phone call is worth the split second distraction that can cost you your life.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 21, 2020)

mtlogcabin said:


> Why in the world do you need to see your phone while riding a motorcycle. No message or phone call is worth the split second distraction that can cost you your life.



A few reasons:
1) Navigation
2) It connects to my helmet so I listen to music and take phone calls
3) I check weather (Florida) when at intersections if needed but only when I stop.

Basically I need a safe place for it to have easy access.  Other than navigation, it is always blank and just sits there.


----------



## ICE (Sep 21, 2020)

jar546 said:


> it is always blank and just sits there.



That is the condition your brain should be in.  The only person that knows that you’re there is you.  Nobody sees you and if they do most don’t care.  That rap crap can wait till you get there.


----------



## steveray (Sep 21, 2020)

Hunh....Mine has been good up to about 140.....But it does live behind a wind screen...


----------



## fatboy (Sep 21, 2020)

mtlogcabin said:


> Why in the world do you need to see your phone while riding a motorcycle. No message or phone call is worth the split second distraction that can cost you your life.




FYI- Mine is strictly for the music, is cord connected to my speakers.


----------

